# Finalyyyyyy my subox mini has arived



## mcgeerj35 (30/3/16)

I just want to take the time thanking all in aiding me in my decision to upgrade from s stupid twisp edge to a very awesome subox mini finally i have a great mod thanks all i really do appreciate everyone's help

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Lord Vetinari (30/3/16)

What a killer upgrade. I just did a little build on my Subtank and once again it blows me away for flavor. From here on, trust me, never buy an atomizer you haven't tried. Such phenomenal flavor off the Subbies that it is very hard for most tanks to compare. No tank running stock coils comes close. Very good buy. Enjoy that rig!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (30/3/16)

Nice one @mcgeerj35 
Post some pics with your setup and juice when you have a chance. Welcome to the real Vape World... 
Vape on brother...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mcgeerj35 (30/3/16)

I will do il post a few pics within the hour or two and thanks @Clouds4Days and @Lord Vetinari yes its a very good little mod i love it to bits

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (30/3/16)

Enjoy, the mod that started my little vapoholic problem

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NaZa05 (30/3/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> Enjoy, the mod that started my little vapoholic problem



Can relate to that I've bought a vtc mini and minikin in the last month.

Congrats @mcgeerj35


----------



## ShamZ (30/3/16)

Great choice dude!

I made the same move a few months back, best thing ever for my experience, not so much so for my wallet. But hey, as @Sir Vape mentioned to me once, "Its costing you so much more than cigarettes 'cos you doing it right!" 

Anyway, twisp coils and juices do add up.

Best advice I can give you is to have a look at the popular juices on the forum, will save you a bit of a headache buying blind, UNLESS you are able to taste beforehand. Once you have found some you enjoy, go be adventurous.

The day I found a juice I really enjoyed in my subox was the day cigarettes became shit for me.

Now let the CUD start... I give you a month

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (30/3/16)

ShamZ said:


> Great choice dude!
> 
> I made the same move a few months back, best thing ever for my experience, not so much so for my wallet. But hey, as @Sir Vape mentioned to me once, "Its costing you so much more than cigarettes 'cos you doing it right!"
> 
> ...


Nah its costing you less than cigarettes because your medical bills will be a fraction of before. It is an investment in your longevity. Cheaper than cancer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mcgeerj35 (1/4/16)

Yeah it doesnt really cost me more than smoking the stinkies dude i use to smoke R750 or even R1000 some months so if i spend about 600 on vaping a month im saving but thanks for the solid advice on juice i got a sample from larrys vape juice and i had no flavour on the juice even on occ stock coils thought my build was shit but it wasnt so will get debbie does doughnuts tomorrow or something tasty

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## NaZa05 (1/4/16)

mcgeerj35 said:


> Yeah it doesnt really cost me more than smoking the stinkies dude i use to smoke R750 or even R1000 some months so if i spend about 600 on vaping a month im saving but thanks for the solid advice on juice i got a sample from larrys vape juice and i had no flavour on the juice even on occ stock coils thought my build was shit but it wasnt so will get debbie does doughnuts tomorrow or something tasty
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk



Ahh I remember the days when I thought it was cheaper as well. let us know when those days stop

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## mcgeerj35 (1/4/16)

NaZa05 said:


> Ahh I remember the days when I thought it was cheaper as well. let us know when those days stop


Hahahah lol if you buy in moderation its slightly doable but if not so then yes i see youre point aswell brother  

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## NaZa05 (1/4/16)

mcgeerj35 said:


> Hahahah lol if you buy in moderation its slightly doable but if not so then yes i see youre point aswell brother
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk



I started on 4 x 30 ml's a month R600 max. I dropped mg of nic to 6 (now 3) and that budget doubled. I'm at the point of starting to DIY to try and curb the spending


----------



## mcgeerj35 (1/4/16)

Hahahah lol ah crap i see the same happening in my case but il diy all in good time lol hahah 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## NaZa05 (1/4/16)

mcgeerj35 said:


> Hahahah lol ah crap i see the same happening in my case but il diy all in good time lol hahah
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


Final piece of advice if you like your setup only log onto the forum for advice. You will see new things here everyday that you will want and find reasons for it to be a need


----------



## mcgeerj35 (1/4/16)

NaZa05 said:


> Final piece of advice if you like your setup only log onto the forum for advice. You will see new things here everyday that you will want and find reasons for it to be a need


Thats the big reason why im here to help (if i have the knowledge about the subject) and also to learn to become a passionate vape enthusiast  

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sneakydino (1/4/16)

Does the topbox/subox kit come with the RBA ? I'm thinking of getting it as my EDC.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (1/4/16)

sneakydino said:


> Does the topbox/subox kit come with the RBA ? I'm thinking of getting it as my EDC.


Yes, it does, and very easy to build

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## sneakydino (1/4/16)

I had the very first version of the subtank mini and miss the simplicity


----------



## NaZa05 (1/4/16)

sneakydino said:


> I had the very first version of the subtank mini and miss the simplicity


I have a crius and a velocity mini but still use the subtank as my ADV at work it's still awesome


----------



## mcgeerj35 (1/4/16)

sneakydino said:


> Does the topbox/subox kit come with the RBA ? I'm thinking of getting it as my EDC.


Yes it does even with cotton and 2 pre built coils ready for install and wicking to the rba

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## mcgeerj35 (1/4/16)

I truely love the subtank mini takes loads of juice well to me its alot more than im used to 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------

